# [SOLVED] computer crashes colored block



## madrat27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey,

I didn't know where to put this. I hope this is ok.
My PC crashes at random times. The screen goes black and after 2 minutes it gives this screen(see attachment). Colored blocks that change all the time. The crashes happen always. I can let my pc run for an hour but then it crashes.

First I thought it was because of a virus so I reformatted it. Didn't help.
I cleaned my pc with an air duster. 
Then I checked my hard drive for errors. Didn't help.
I updated my drivers of my videocard. Didn't help.
I checked my RAM with memtest86+. I had 3 passes without errors and then it crashed(colored blocks). 
The fan of my videocard doesn't work properly(I think). After a while it's really hot. I burned myself by touching it. "Speedfan" highest temperature is 60°C. But I don't think my card has a temperature sensor.

I think it's my videocard, but then why does it crash when I boot with memtest86+. It also crashed the first time my pc was checking for errors on my harddrive.

Maybe it's my power supply.

These are my specs:

My pc is 7 years old. Computer manufacturer: medion.
windows xp home edition
Intel pentium 4 (hyper-threading) 800MHz Front Side Bus
Ati Radeon 9800 xxl 128MB DDR SDRAM 256bit Memory interface
256MB+256MB+1GB DDR

Does anybody know what the problem is? I'd prefer to solve this without consulting a technician. I'm a little low on cash. Maybe I just need an extra fan installed so my videocard cools down? Or a new powersupply? Or maybe the videocard itself?


thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

I would say the GPU is damaged and most likely from heat if the fan doesn't work.
Brand & Model of the PSU? Was the GPU part of the original hardware configuration or was it added. OEM PSU's generally need replacing when adding a dedicated GPU.


----------



## madrat27 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

The only thing I added to my pc is the 1GB RAM. Never touched my videocard. 
PSU: 
brand: FSP group inc. Fortron/source
model no.: FSP350-60MDN
Thanks for replying so quickly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

You said the GPU fan is inoperable. The fan is used on the card to keep it from overheating. The GPU can be very warm but hot enough to burn you is not acceptable.
Your PSU is also lower quality and underpowered. That will also contribute to overheating.
You can test the GPU by trying it another PC but I'm thinking the problem will still be there.
MemTest has to be run on one stick at a time and make several passes ( I like 10) to give accurate results.
SpeedFan rarely gives accurate results for anything but fan speeds.


----------



## madrat27 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

So what do you suggest replace my PSU and my GPU? Or first my GPU and later maybe my PSU?


----------



## madrat27 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

Thanks for the reply. I finally got to it. I replaced my PSU and GPU. It's working perfectly for 2 weeks now. Thanks again.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

Thanks for posting back with your solution.

The GeForce 9800 needs a good quality 550W. What PSU did you buy?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer crashes colored block*

Glad you got it up and running and hopefully you purchased a good quality PSU with adequate power for the new GPU.


----------



## madrat27 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey,

I occidentally found this post again and saw that you made another reply. I changed my PSU to a 900W PSU. My PC runs still. A year ago I bought myself another PC because I wanted to play some higher quality games. I'm using my old one now as a minecraft-server. It still runs perfectly. So thank you again for the advise you gave me back then. 

Thank you!
Madrat27


----------

